# Taking Chinese Herbal Medicine with Clomid



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi

This is my first month taking clomid (no side effects yet, phew!).  I've been having acupuncture with chinese herbal medicine since April for infertility and am bit dubious about taking the herbal stuff with clomid.  I told the acupunturist that I wouldn't be continuing with the herbs and he said (of course he would!) that I should carry on with them to 'prevent miscarriage and morning sickness'   (this involves getting pregnant though!).  I am now even more sceptical!!!  Any thoughts appreciated!

Thanks for reading.

Peppacorn x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *peppa * 

I've read so many different stories re this, but to be honest the ones that stood out for me were the ones that state certain herbs can and do affect hormone levels - so I would ask your clinic, just in case. I read on a health and pregnancy site [sorry, can't recall which one] that women taking fertility supplements should avoid herns and remedies - 'green tea' was an example they used.

I would make sure with your clinic 

Laura Xx


----------



## mmn (Jul 6, 2009)

I would echo what serenfach says. My doctor (who is very supportive of herbal medicine) says it is best to use herbal medicine for a few months prior to trying to concieve, but that you should stop the medicine as soon as you attempt pregnancy. 
Definitely check with your clinic
Also I am pleased you are side effect free-hope it stays that way for you 
lots of   s and  
Michelle
x


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi Laura & Michelle

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.  I think I will go with my gut instinct and stay off the herbal medicine for the 3 months while I take clomid.  I obviously tempted fate by saying I had no side effects as I have had a splitting headache and feeling exhausted all afternoon - not sure if that's just me or a side effect  

Sending you both lots of  

Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Acupuncture is thought to be beneficial when having fertility treatment (Clomid, IVF etc). I had acupuncture for many years although haven't for about 18mth now and we had through 4 of our 6 treatment cycles (and when I was on clomid...took clomid to boost ie release more eggs as I ovulate naturally). However, when it comes to Chinese meds I'd be far more cautious. I have taken them but never just before or during an actual treatment cycle or when on clomid as many clinics will advise against them because there is no solid research into these herbs/meds and especially their interaction with the prescribed fertility drugs....many clinics/consultants feel they may be detrimental because they could react and interfere with one another.

This is one clinics policy (CARE)...

"We have recently seen a number of couples who had unexpectedly poor fertilisation following IVF/ICSI having previously had good fertilisation rates. Close questioning revealed that the patients had recently started taking Chinese herbal medicines and these were the only identifiable changes in their cycles. Recent advice from the Committee for safety of medicines has highlighted the variability in quality of ingredients in these medicines and more worryingly, on occasions high levels of heavy metal and other toxic residues.'

'It is therefore CARE policy to advise patients NOT to take ANY Chinese herbal medicines in the run up or during the treatment cycle as these could seriously affect the outcome of the cycle."

Whilst searching these boards I also came across this post from another member...



Mands said:


> hi
> just been reading this post and wanted to add some personal experience and feedback I have received myself (sorry it's so late after the original postings)
> 
> I love my accupuncturist, I trust him and have been seeing him for years for various things, including stress, and I believe he has helped me tremendously. After reading The Cure for Infertility by Randine Lewis, I also realised that my accup'ntrst diagnosis of me, fitted in perfectly with all of my symptons. I had raised fsh and ARGC would not treat me until it came down under 10. So I started taking the herbs that my guy recommended for me - my fsh came down to 13 then 7.8 (from 1. However, I responded appallingly (I never respond 'well' but this was much worse). Only 5 eggs - all black, and one 1 of those made it to embie stage.
> ...


Even "baby guru" Zita West, who recommends acupuncture with IVF also advices against combining chinese herbs with IVF and she works closely with the top clinics, including The Lister.

"Please note we do not use chinese herbs at the Clinic as our programme is directed towards nutrition and supplementation. The reasoning behind this is that do not know the interactions of the herbs with IVF drugs"

I know my acupuncturist precribed me herbal Chinese meds at times but even he said he would never prescribe them whilst I was actually taking fertility drugs because the treatment is already a complex process without adding in other elements which may interfere.....and he not only practises acupuncture but teaches it at degree level and has a strong foundation in fertility and gynae issues. I have taken the prescribed herbs but stopped a few mths before starting downregging drugs...and I used to have weekly sessions of acupuncture starting around 2-3mths before downregging and then all the way through treatment.

Ultimately it's your choice and this is just my own thoughts and opinions...you don't have to agree with me but I just wanted to give you some further info that I've picked up over the years.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi Minxy

Thanks for your message.  

I am definately not going to be taking Chinese herbs with clomid (just finished my first lot of tablets) - your advice/info reinforced to me that I'd made the right decision.  I was surprised that my acupuncturist was so adamant that I should take them so if he is the same this week I may have to consider going elsewhere!

Thanks again.
Jo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help 

Does your acupuncturist have sound experience working with women who have fertility issues, specifically those having any form of fertility treatment (inc Clomid) ?  I assume he's a registered practitioner ?  It's certainly preferable to see someone who's not only registered but also has a good background and knowledge of fertility as there are certain protocols, especially in terms of IVF and when taking fertility drugs, that they should adhere to.

There's a whole separate board on this website for Complementary Therapies which includes sub-board for acupuncture etc....lots of interesting and helpful threads.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the message.  

Yes, the acupuncturist is registered and has helped patients with infertility (with successful results), so I will keep going (although he seems to be on holiday a lot!).

I will have a good look at the complementary therapies thread also.

Jo


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Peppacorn

Coming to this late but I was told by my accupuncturist to avoid taking herbs and medications at the same time.  Both are powerful so one should be taken at a time.

rrh
x


----------

